# Triangle Shirtwaist Company



## Flea (Mar 25, 2011)

Today marks the 100th anniversary of one of the worst work-related disasters in the history of the United States.  A fire claimed the lives of 146 workers, most of whom died because the exits were locked as a matter of policy.  The tragedy was a pivotal moment in many ways, namely for labor relations, but also for public safety.  

[yt]yYouiwyABS8&feature[/yt]

On one level one could say they didn't die in vain because so many changes were made to prevent this from happening again.  But we all know that sweatshops are still thriving.  They've just moved into the developing world.


----------

